# Puppy's first night at home



## GrahamCross (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi 

This will be the first dog of my own (now in my fifties) although I've looked after other peoples quite often. My partner's now retired and as I work a few minutes from home, which is opposite a big park and 2 doors away from a vet, I feel I can now have the dog I've wanted since childhood.

I was planning to get a Cockapoo but ended up opting for a Cavapoo instead - so hope you don't mind me asking a question here. Having seen the breeder's family pets (one of each), they seemed very similar, although the Cavapoo was smaller.

We'll be collecting the puppy when it's 8 weeks old on January 19 2013.
I'm wondering where it should sleep on its first night at home. I've bought a crate and crate bed but from what I've read the puppy should be introduced to the crate slowly - so perhaps the first night is too early to be closing the door?

Also, I live in a first floor apartment so I'm planning to initially use training pads until puppy is ready to go out for walks. We do have communal gardens but I don't want to take any chances before all the jabs are out of the way.

Given this scenario, I'd be very grateful for some advice.

Thanks

Graham


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Welcome! 
Kiki is a cavapoo imposter on the site and I have to say that everyone has made me very welcome in spite of Kiki not really being the right sort of poo!
Have to say that she has is the most perfect and wonderful puppy, not that I am remotely biased! She came home at 7 and a half weeks, when we had been to see her the previous weekend I left a bit of vet bed with the breeder that she put in Kiki's mum's bed and we then put it in her bed when we brought her home. We had intended to use a crate, but it was faulty and the replacement had not arrived before she came home... she slept in the kitchen and had a puppy heat pad which she snuggles up to. She was clean from the second night! Kiki did cry a little one night, but I just went and gave her a cuddle and popped her back to bed and that was the end of it.
No experience of puppy pads, sorry.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Re puppy pads,, well.....Max chews them to bits. Has since day one, and newspaper, so stopped putting it down and for the most part he is dry and clean. However, used them for my Cavi (not poo) and they were a great success! Guess it depends on the dog.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

If your puppy has been raised in a crate like mine were then you should have no problem with shutting it in its crate at night. You may want to put the crate in your bedroom at first at puppies tend to cry their first few nights alone away from their siblings and can make an extremely loud noise! You can move the crate later if you aren't happy with this arrangement permanently, once your pup feels happy and secure in its new environment. 

As for puppy pads Dexter ripped his into a million pieces but you may find they work for you!


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi Graham

We put Polly in a crate from the first night - bed at one end and puppy pad at the other. We were lucky - only a few moments of pretty quiet whining then she settled; wees and poos on the pad during the night but we didn't have to get up to her so just went down at the usual time (7am). She was clean and dry through the night after the first 10 days.

(At just off 5 months she still sleeps in the crate with the door shut - puts herself to bed or we just put her in there at about 10pm after her last wee.)

It worked for us...

Toffin
x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome to ILMC you and your Cavapoo are definitely welcome. There are lots of useful threads in Puppy Place on first few weeks with new puppy and all the different techniques. Definitely have a look. I used a crate which we've just recently got rid of would highly recommend for training, also used puppy pads for 3 weeks until Lola learned to go to back door. She was dry overnight after the first week, I didn't use a pad in the crate at night, I just got up through the night to let her outside. After a week she didn't need out during he night. We did have an accident in the crate two nights running hen she was about 14 weeks (had been dry for two weeks at night by this stage), don't know why, she'd had her final vaccination, maybe out of sorts. No accidents over night since then though. 
The guys on here have a wealth of advice.. Definitely search through the threads!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi Graham
My boy has been in his crate since his first night - 7 weeks. We just popped in him with a blanket, toy and chew next to my side of the bed and he slept through to 3am and then I got up with him and he went back down without any problem.

My vet advised to not get up to him during the night and at 8 weeks they should be able to go all night without a wee, which I must say Monty did.

He is nearly 15 weeks now and loves his crate, he was so tired when I took him up last night he layed down half in and half out of his crate. He is still in our room but we do not have an issue with his, we live in a four storey town house so he would be alongway down in the kitchen from our bedroom. 

We also use puppy training pads - PAH ones are good, I got a holder for them from the internet it was about £12 with fake grass, which Monty chewed! The holders are really good as they cannot rip up the pads. I must say that housetraining took a bit longer than I thought it would. One really good bit of advise I picked up was if there is an accident on the carpet mop it up with kitchen roll and then dab with 50:50 white wine vinegar and water. It removes the smell and stain - it does work.

Enjoy your new puppy they are adorable.


----------



## GrahamCross (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi 

Thank you for your replies. 

In addition to a crate I've also bought a playpen/room divider so puppy's going to be spoilt for choice when it comes to personal space.
He won't want for sleeping partners either as we've already got a good selection of toys, blankets and heatpads. In fact, awaiting the arrival of the puppy has opened up a whole new world of shopping opportunities!

I think I''ll have the crate by the side of the bed to start with and see how we go from there. Hopefully I'll be able to distinguish between puppy wanting to get out for a pee, and simply wanting to get out.

The end of my living room is all window, floor to ceiling, looking out onto a park. I plan to put the playpen at this end of the room, or divide it off.
Do you think this will be OK, or will the sight of the great outdoors with all its activity be a bit overwhelming? 

Not long to go now. I'll have to see what I can buy next!

Regards

Graham


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure your puppy will love looking out of the window - but it is possible that as he grows older he might become a barker - constantly alerting you to what is going on outside the window! 
Kiki yaps at her reflection in the patio window if we don't shut the curtains!! She also yaps at birds, fox and visiting cheeky cats if she spots them - or she just yaps because she wants to go out and play!!!
To be fair to her she doesn't yap all the time - only when she sees things or wants attention...
So much for you to look forward to!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine love looking out of the window. They are very happy watching squirrels and people and dogs walking past. They do bark a bit especially if they see a cat but it keeps them occupied and out of trouble!


----------

